# My Medge Prodigy Jacket and Borsa Bella Bag



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

The M-Edge Genuine Leather Prodigy Jacket (in Jade Green) just arrived yesterday... the Borsa Bella bag I've had for over a week.





A very nice and snug fit:


Fits inside the Borsa Bella with no problems:


















A few more shots here: http://photos.cathoffman.com/gallery/7699527_9yhCV


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very pretty Shima! I have the same bag and love it. The green cover is gorgeous.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

What a pretty green cover! Works well with the bag as well.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wonder why mine doesn't fit?  My leather prodigy doesn't even come close to fitting in my BB bag that is supposed to be 10x7 but everyone else's seems to fit fine.  Very odd.

Oh well, yours looks great!  I have the jade green platform and it's so pretty.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Shima- Very classy combination!  Have been eyeing this bag for weeks but was holding off until new fabrics have been posted!  Is the background of the dotted fabric creamy or white?  Your pictures are beautiful but I can't seem to figure out the correct color! Age and eyes...not good!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful bag and very nice cover.  Accessories are so much fun.  Is there a skin in you future?


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks really great, and I like the color too; solid construction.


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

To answer some questions:

Kendra: The dots on the borsa bella bag are more of a creamy color, they're not pure white. I'd say they're like a super super pale yellow-ish beige.

B-Kay: I am highly contemplating a DecalGirl skin, however I'm obsessed with seeing real photos of it on Kindles, so I stalk these boards for whenever people post more photos of their skins in real life. 

Kari: you didn't buy a Kindle sleeve instead of a Kindle bag did you?

L. Canton: Yeah, I think the K2 jacket is even more sturdy and solid than my K1 executive jacket was! M-Edge certainly did not disappoint


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

shima said:


> B-Kay: I am highly contemplating a DecalGirl skin, however I'm obsessed with seeing real photos of it on Kindles, so I stalk these boards for whenever people post more photos of their skins in real life.


I've been doing the same thing (also have the same Jade Green K2 case). I did order one skin - a photo of which had not been posted here - and really didn't care for it. Just ordered Decal girl's Olga after seeing a photo and think it will be much better. Should arrive today. Thought the e-bay seller listed a few weeks ago had some great skins for the green case also.



shima said:


> M-Edge certainly did not disappoint


I agree!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

No, mine is the Kindle bag - 10 x 7.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's beautiful! What a lovely combination.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice.  Those pictures are great.  The colors look amazing.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Shima,

Those are lovely!

I just received my M-edge Prodigy Mocha cover, and I adore it. I had seriously considered getting an Oberon cover; however, once I read a post here that M-edge had come out with a cover that also features the clasp thingie the Amazon covers have, I opted for it, instead.

You're right, B-Kay, accessories are fun!*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Great example of how you do not have to "match" the bag to cover perfectly. These are great complementary colors and look beautiful together.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


> Wonder why mine doesn't fit? My leather prodigy doesn't even come close to fitting in my BB bag that is supposed to be 10x7 but everyone else's seems to fit fine. Very odd.
> 
> Oh well, yours looks great! I have the jade green platform and it's so pretty.


Do you still have both? Have you actually measured them? Maybe you were sent a sleeve by mistake or it was just an error on Melissa's part in her measuring? Or your cover is off in size? What is it's actual measurement?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Do you still have both? Have you actually measured them? Maybe you were sent a sleeve by mistake or it was just an error on Melissa's part in her measuring? Or your cover is off in size? What is it's actual measurement?


Best I can tell, my cover is a little off in size. It's easily 10" one way, but the other way is under 7" - so that's probably why it doesn't quite fit in mine but it's fine for others. Of course I don't know what everyone else's measures, but I'm just guessing since their prodigy covers fit and mine doesn't (impossible to zip) that must be what it is.


----------

